# so you think your dogs are worth that much



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am sorry and i know this has been naggin at my brain the past few days. Why do you american bully breeder (pit bull breeders ) think that your dogs are worth thousands of dollars. I just do not see where a mut is worth that much. Sory i love some of the bullys out thier but come on be real. One kennel i noticed is ***** **** kennels selling for 3500. Come on. I know thier are some reputable bully breeders out thier but it just kills me that people pay that much for a dog and lets face it we all know what they are used for. no its not fighting its to make you look bad @$%#@^#$^. So as long as this keeps goin on everyone just keep watchin the american pit bull terrier getting banned and killed because that is what these guys "own"


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know right? I wouldn't pay that much for a family pet. I realize some people use their dogs for competing and showing, but even if I did that, I don't see how I would ever buy a dog for that much money. The most I've spent on a family pet is $350. And that's the most I'd ever do.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

First please stop with the word "mutt" lol because all dogs are mutts! Different dpgs are crossed to create a new breed this is a new breed they have regs! The only "pure" dog is a wolf! lol

*I just posted this up on another forum:*

well I think it is up to you and what you think your pups are worth...

I honestly wouldn't pay or sell a pup for $5000 or $8000... an adult yes a pup no... because I don't know how it would turn out. He/She could look bad ass hell but have underline health problems that doesn't come up to adult hood or can't produce and may not end up to be the next "big name" in the game...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There isn't any apbt/amstaff or american bully worth more than $1000. Thats the top price I see for these breeds anything else, well whatever if they want to charge that. It makes me look down on the kennel. We have had this discussion before and most of our breeders here charge anywhere from $350-$750.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

athena08 said:


> I am sorry and i know this has been naggin at my brain the past few days. Why do you american bully breeder (pit bull breeders ) think that your dogs are worth thousands of dollars. I just do not see where a mut is worth that much. Sory i love some of the bullys out thier but come on be real. One kennel i noticed is raisin kain kennels selling for 3500. Come on. I know thier are some reputable bully breeders out thier but it just kills me that people pay that much for a dog and lets face it we all know what they are used for. no its not fighting its to make you look bad @$%#@^#$^. So as long as this keeps goin on everyone just keep watchin the american pit bull terrier getting banned and killed because that is what these guys "own"


Lets keep specific kennel names out of this. I'll be honest, I'm charging 2-2500 with full rights (I only have one person on my list that is getting full rights, and he's not paying anything because he was Indis breeder). If it was strictly a money thing for me these darn dogs would be going for 3,500 and up (like a certain kennel who now owns the stud dog that I used) without a chance of a spay/nueter contract. To each his own, but honestly when you deal with the people that I do you get what you pay for. It's not always the case with other breeders, but hell...how many bully breeders do you know that health test?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I see this going badly.

My opinion is if thats what you want to pay who the hell cares, if you think it gets you a better dog then fine. Yeah its a lot and most kennels charge based on color, the more blue on a dog the higher the price for example. I think worth of a dog is a personal opinion issue.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

we bought a bully but let me tell you we in no way bought a bully to make ourselves look bad ass. I love bullies for many reasons. I love all pitbulls both the american pits and american bullies. I just happen to like the beefy muscular look that the bullies have. they are shorter legged and more wide with bigger heads and that look appeals to me. I do agree that I would never pay thousands of dollars for a dog but who am I to judge what someone else feels that a dog is worth. we paid 700 for ours and thats because when we saw her and spent a little time with her we felt that she was worth our hard earned 700. looking at her today i could not put a price on her because to me she is priceless. she is the best companion and dog I could have ever asked for. Im not saying that there arent people out there who like bullies because they look bad. I just think that in general is unfair to say that everyone has that as their motive for buying one. I could turn around and stereo type people who buy the american "working" pitbull. The pitbulls that michael vick owned are the working class pits and are the pits used for fighting. I could say that everyone who buys one of those does it because they want to fight their dog. I dont though because I know its not the case. Yes there are idiots out there who do but Id like to think that everyone on this forum and the people I know personally own their pits because of the love and respect they have for the breed.silly comparison but when i see women at the mall who are wearing something or carrying a bag that i know costs them what i make in a whole month i dont see it as necessary. but to them it is and you gotta keep in mind that as long as people are willing to pay a ton for clothes, cars, dogs, whatever its not going to change. dont fix it if its not broke and obviously the breeders are able to make that much money.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't worry I'll monitor this one closely  

IMO I think it's rediculous to charge based on color as well as to breed for a certain color. The only way you'll realistically get a litter of pups and make thousands off of each one is to be running a dog business with crazy amount of advertising. People who have kennels that are for profit make me sick. I will be lucky to break even just like every other breeder who does it right. I have had people offer me the full amount, but I haven't found one person who is worth my time dealing with. If I really want someone to own one of my dogs I will make it happen one way or another. 

I agree most people who charge these high fees for these dogs don't have a set goal for the dogs themselves. It often times seems like they are taking 2 steps forward and 3 steps back with every breeding they do. I know what kinda dog I want... not a bad ass pit bull that's for sure lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> we bought a bully but let me tell you we in no way bought a bully to make ourselves look bad ass. I love bullies for many reasons. I love all pitbulls both the american pits and american bullies. I just happen to like the beefy muscular look that the bullies have. they are shorter legged and more wide with bigger heads and that look appeals to me. I do agree that I would never pay thousands of dollars for a dog but who am I to judge what someone else feels that a dog is worth. we paid 700 for ours and thats because when we saw her and spent a little time with her we felt that she was worth our hard earned 700. looking at her today i could not put a price on her because to me she is priceless. she is the best companion and dog I could have ever asked for. Im not saying that there arent people out there who like bullies because they look bad. I just think that in general is unfair to say that everyone has that as their motive for buying one. I could turn around and stereo type people who buy the american "working" pitbull. The pitbulls that michael vick owned are the working class pits and are the pits used for fighting. I could say that everyone who buys one of those does it because they want to fight their dog. I dont though because I know its not the case. Yes there are idiots out there who do but Id like to think that everyone on this forum and the people I know personally own their pits because of the love and respect they have for the breed.silly comparison but when i see women at the mall who are wearing something or carrying a bag that i know costs them what i make in a whole month i dont see it as necessary. but to them it is and you gotta keep in mind that as long as people are willing to pay a ton for clothes, cars, dogs, whatever its not going to change. dont fix it if its not broke and obviously the breeders are able to make that much money.


amen.

just like religion, i dont think one should be pushed over the other.

as long as you give them a loving home, all the food and water they want, and keep them healthy it is going to be part of your family.

To a lot of people their dogs are like their children, and if you have to cough up 5000 just for braces on your kids, why not pay for one of the most unconditional relationships you can find.. ? JMO

I'm glad everyone is keepin it real i dont want this thread to get deleted


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> amen.
> 
> just like religion, i dont think one should be pushed over the other.
> 
> ...


yep my dogs are my children... kids..eh..maybe when im 40 lol I'll borrow my friends kids for socialization


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> yep my dogs are my children... kids..eh..maybe when im 40 lol I'll borrow my friends kids for socialization


aaaaaahahahahahaha make sure to have leashes in case they play too hard :snap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol too funny... I was a little hellian back in the day... my parents should have invested into a darn harness and leash for my punk butt! I have ADD I was forever swinging from shopping racks and hiding between the close. I don't see how my offspring will help better the community lmao


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

well think of it this way, at least if you do have kids you have a dog who can handle your kids and there never ending energy and hard play.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

patsar16 said:


> well think of it this way, at least if you do have kids you have a dog who can handle your kids and there never ending energy and hard play.


lol very true!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> lol too funny... I was a little hellian back in the day... my parents should have invested into a darn harness and leash for my punk butt! I have ADD I was forever swinging from shopping racks and hiding between the close. I don't see how my offspring will help better the community lmao


maybe theyll invent a medicine for ADD that wont have kids selling it as speed in their high schools lol

man.. when i was in highschool everyone sold everyone adderall (sp?)


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

My bully was $350. The rest of the op was alot of stereotyping....


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Some people may think that their dog is better because they paid the most amount of money for it. Personally I wouldn't be running around telling everyone I paid thousands of dollars for a dog:hammer:. But not all people know that they don't always get what they pay for and some learn that the hard way...if someone has that much money to throw around well then good for them and good for the breeder that can get away with it. I would probably pay up to $1000 for a certain puppy from one of the Kennels on here but that is just me :roll:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

People charge what they can get plain and simple. I firmly believe that you should charge in accordance to what your costs are: health tests, vet bills, the costs of getting the titles on your dogs, shots, food etc. If you make a few bucks, it's probably going right back to the dogs if you're a reputable breeder. The guys who are in it to make money know who they are, and they may try to claim that they are worth it, but they are only worth it to someone who will pay that much. If someone charges $5000 for a pup, that means someone out there pays it, and then 6 months later someone can go to the shelter and probably adopt that dog for free. 

I agree that you never want to give a pup away because you want to make sure that the person is serious, and investing in a pup makes that pup more of value to some people, but there are limits. It's the same thing with pet shops, puppy brokers, and puppy mills, if people didn't buy the dogs, they wouldn't be in business, so all we can hope to do is educate people. 

There used to be a time when people charged a fair price based on the quality of the product, whether livestock, pets or items, but that day is long gone, and it's very often every man for himself, so as consumers, we have to proactively look out for ourselves. We can buy a $5000 dog with no health testing, and hung papers, or we can spend half of that on a puppy who's breeder stands behind it.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Personally my dogs are priceless, but obviously I acquired all of them by paying out a certain amount of money. I will admit that I wouldn't pay 5000 for a dog, mostly because that's not anywhere in my price range, I could probably pay my house bills off for half the year with that much money, but I will say that the most I paid for a pet was 400... The original post seemed a bit ridiculous and a bit of a stab at american bullys, but ferreals.... american bullies are adorable! they might be worth 5000 if they are tested and the parents are not built in a way that will perhaps cause a lot of health problems at a younger age, i dunno... 

that having been said, i can definitely say if i ever wanted another puppy (although that won't be for a long time ha...ha) i would get one from one of the breeders on this website, and i don't think anybody charges 5000 on here... all the breeders here are good breeders IMO and take care of their puppies and aren't out there just to make their dogs puppy factories. that is something i cannot stand, when people make their dogs puppy pumping factories.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

having kids and a family to take care of I would never spend more than $500 on a pet. I love my Zoe more than I can even say but if she would have been over that price I would have had to pass on it. 

It always seems as if when you or better to saw when "I" put out a large amount of money I always seem to need it sometime soon ...lmoa


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I agree that you never want to give a pup away because you want to make sure that the person is serious, and investing in a pup makes that pup more of value to some people, but there are limits. It's the same thing with pet shops, puppy brokers, and puppy mills, if people didn't buy the dogs, they wouldn't be in business, so all we can hope to do is educate people.


All I can say is if breeders didn't charge so much, people wouldn't end up going to a puppy mill or byb. Some people just want a pet. They don't care about titles, guarantees (all dogs come with issues no matter what), etc. If a byb is charging $100 for a Pit Bull and a breeder is charging $1000. I know where most people will go.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Personally my dogs are priceless, but obviously I acquired all of them by paying out a certain amount of money. I will admit that I wouldn't pay 5000 for a dog, mostly because that's not anywhere in my price range, I could probably pay my house bills off for half the year with that much money, but I will say that the most I paid for a pet was 400... The original post seemed a bit ridiculous and a bit of a stab at american bullys, but ferreals.... american bullies are adorable! they might be worth 5000 if they are tested and the parents are not built in a way that will perhaps cause a lot of health problems at a younger age, i dunno...
> 
> that having been said, i can definitely say if i ever wanted another puppy (although that won't be for a long time ha...ha) i would get one from one of the breeders on this website, and i don't think anybody charges 5000 on here... all the breeders here are good breeders IMO and take care of their puppies and aren't out there just to make their dogs puppy factories. that is something i cannot stand, when people make their dogs puppy pumping factories.


yeah i saw this one kennel today... southern flair kennels

theyre in georgia. google it. its what i think bullies should look like!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> All I can say is if breeders didn't charge so much, people wouldn't end up going to a puppy mill or byb. Some people just want a pet. They don't care about titles, guarantees (all dogs come with issues no matter what), etc. If a byb is charging $100 for a Pit Bull and a breeder is charging $1000. I know where most people will go.


It's kind of a hard subject, chicken or egg. The pet stores that get dogs from brokers who buy them from puppy mills usually charge more than your average responsible breeder, and often give you sick dogs same with many BYBs), which end up costing more in the long run. But the really reputable breeders have very strict screening policies that turn people off. But these breeders do so for the best interests of the dogs. If you have the option of buying a dog today from a BYB or pet store, no questions asked, then many people will never go through the hassle of references, and home visits etc.

My cousin is kind of an idiot (more like ignorant), she has a rottie from a BYB and he has some health issues, and her bf bought her some kind of a designer cocka-shih-poo something from a pet store, and it is constantly sick. She didn't know, I tried to tell him, but her bf is like how can I surprise her if they want to meet us, and have visits etc. Now they wish they'd listened, but its too late. Now they would really be a good breeder's dream come true, they love their dogs, and even took the rotti to water therapy after a pricey surgery, but the questions and stuff turned them off.

So I can see both sides, the strict rules of good breeders and rescues make people go to the easy sources, but the rules are only necessary because so many dirt bags get dogs and dont do whats right by them, and breeders love their dogs, and their line, and want to go to sleep at night knowing they have good homes. It's such a tough call.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

a high price ensures a home that can afford the dog. doesnt always mean they get that much for a pup....some thing I learned from 1 of those breeders we seemed to chase off here a while back.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think people buy from reputable people/breeders after they get their first burn or two from a BYBer. I prefer my dog's to go to people who have already had their trials and errors with a petshop, BYBer,puppy mill dogs. That way they can really appreciate a well thought out breeding that brings a loving, stable, and healthy dog to their lives. I honestly don't care about the people who don't want to be screened because they shouldn't have anything to hide. If someone buys a dog from me I want them to be as honest and open to me as they expect me to be for them. 

You don't have to shop for dogs in the thousands of dollars range. I didn't intend to, but her breeding was just something I couldn't miss out on and because of the excellent, friendly, and knowledgable "customer service" that my breeder extended to me ( treated me like a person not just a buyer...we would talk forever about some dogs!) I was sold! There was no push to buy his dogs, he was just a smart dude that had some sweet dogs all around. I will forever be a solid supporter of his kennel. He has maaaybe one litter a year.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have no problem with the questions or home visits, etc. But most of the kennels around here sell their dogs for over $1000 and I won't pay that much. I usually go hunting for the homeless pups or the ones that will end up in shelters to be euthanized. If I could find a reputable breeder in a great price range, I'd go for it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

To each his/her own i reckon  Just because I ask a certain price to the general public, doesn't mean that the homes that I have lined up are all paying the price, just because they are my ideal dog owners. It often times goes like that with _good_breeders if you're what _they_ are looking for.

I'm glad this thread is going so smoothly you guys.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Even breeders that ask up into the $5000 dollar range aren't really doing anything wrong. Yes people can choose not to buy from them and can have different opinions on what a dogs is worth but they aren't doing anything wrong with their dogs. Plus when a home forks over that kind of money the breeder has alot less to worry about as far as that being a bad home. For example My pups are $350 right now and I have gone thru home after home after home because its people just looking to grab a cheap papered dog. If I raised my prices it would be easier to sort thru homes but I don't mind sitting and waiting for the right people. 
Also wanted to add as far as bully breeders go quite often they have to do artificial insemination and they also tend have smaller litters ( I believe) So what they end up getting for a few of there "overpriced" pups ends up being close to the same as what an APBT breeder gets for a full litter of moderately priced pups. 

But in the end no matter what they are charging it doesn't hurt the dog or affect anything other than the breeders pocket.

Everyone is going to have a different opinion on what a dog is worth and what you are willing to pay. Just gotta find the breeder and pups right for you.


----------



## chevyboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, i sale pups myself, and first of all i will say that i will not pay more than $2,000. If your are buying a pet for your family to be a family pet then yes 2,000 or more is way to much. But if your in this for the business part of this as well. Then you have to realize how much money you will make off that dog. And it takes money to make money.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

First off i wouldnt deal with a kennel that charged more for a color thats just retarded and you could probly meet a handfull of breeders just like that at your closest Wal-Mart..................Now would i pay that much for a dog with a ped to back that up?????????????Sureould and have done it more then once.RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH and then you wouldnt have to worry about spending that cash cause when you do you should feel comfy spending it with the person you are getting the pup from.

Really sucks when people bash you cause you get top dollar for selling top quality.To me that just sounds like a lil jeliously comming out cause they want a pup of that quality for the cheaper price.I dont know to each his own i guess but to call these dogs mutts come on now your true colors are showing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Check out these mutt's


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Some people are strong about not wanting to pay thousands of dollars for a pet. I am one of them. However, I'm NOT saying that I wouldn't spend a good amount of money from a great breeder. Like you said, 


> RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH and then you wouldnt have to worry about spending that cash cause when you do you should feel comfy spending it with the person you are getting the pup from.


I would definitely want to get to know my breeder and have them get to know me so I feel comfortable dealing with them and vice versa. However, I still wouldn't pay more than $1k.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Like I said previously, I think it is fair for the breeder to recoup his or her expenses. If they spent thousands training a dog, going to shows or competitions, breeding and whelping than a high price is expected, and in return you receive a healthy dog, with high potential for work or show. Many of the shorter bullies I can imagine needing artificial insemination, since English bulldogs often need this, and their body types are similar, but AI is not that pricey, and bullies still have relatively large litters as compared to some other breeds. 

I think what most people are outraged by is that many people with untitled, potentially unhealthy dogs are charging $5000 or more. But, if people will pay it, who can really complain. 

I did a lot of research when I decided to look for a pit pup, I knew I wanted a bully because I just don't have the energy for a game dog. I spoke with a lot of breeders, and when I found a breeder he said all the right things, communicated with me a lot, told me about how he looks for good homes, has complete vet records, both parents on the premises, answered all my questions, etc, but when I went to his home to see the pups, I got the run-around, I never got to the home, they met me in the ghetto, they had a pup that just smelled sick etc. But once I looked at that sad little sickly, terrified puppy, I couldn't send her back to that place. She had a bad UTI which reeked on the 5 hour trip home, but she was otherwise healthy, I paid a little over $1000, but I had expected to pay that for a bully. The vet records that I received were a joke also. She is scared of everything, and it took me forever to get her to walk on a leash because she is afraid of cars, even parked and turned off, and strangers, so she was not socialized well.

Do I think this breeder spent what he asked in return? NO WAY! But, i love my pup, and I wouldn't trade her for anything. If someone ever asked me about this kennel, i would give an honest assessment, that maybe he's a good guy, and I over-reacted, but his prices were high for the condition of the pup I received. I am a sucker for a cute puppy face, and I thought I was safe going to a kennel to see a whole litter, but being put face to face with one sick pup, I couldn't refuse lol.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i havent read thru the whole thread, i stopped at Redogs Post becuz he cuaght my attention. I love kenya with all my heart, and hell im single and have a good career i had money to throw around and if she woulda cost me 3k i may have fallen into that trap. Fortunatly for me, i lucked out and payed well below 1k 

but, best belive all my mula goes to this girl. lol'


ill be back when i finish read the thread.

ok im back.... there are ALOT valid points here. and i think i agree with AmericanPit_13... To each his own. if u feel that these pups are worth thousands of dollars, and u feel u have done tons or research and planning for that litter, then by all means sell at any price u desire. People WILL pay those "outrageous" prices.. thats just the way the market is.

i also want to add that i dont think the OP meant any real harm towards GOOD bully breeders. i think this thread was more directed to the bullshit BYBS who charge 5k for dogs that may be half horse! its hard to weive out the good breederd from the bad when it comes to the bully community. I think the REAL bully breeders HAVE to charge in order to get their moneys worth. The have to prove that their dogs are better then joe blow down the street, and alot of the time the dollar figure is the first thing to grab attention. People think "oh its worth 5k it MUST be a good dog" idk, i see no harm no fowl in charging watever u feel is necessary. as long as they go to a good home, by all means....


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I would think someone who paid 5k on a puppy automatically would assume that they have "top of the line purebred quality bloodlines" so it should be fine to breed him/her. The only dog I ever bought was an AKC reg. rott., and that was a present for my sister I paid 200 for her from a preacher (she's 8 now, spayed, and has never been bred). I don't care what they pay, but I would think these people might be more inclined to breed their dogs adding to the problem.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wanted to add that a lot of people think that breeders are idiots for charging thousands for a puppy. I however feel that people who would buy a dog for that price without tons of research are the dumb ones.(sorry if that offends anyone) People who spend 3-5 thousand on a dog have probably invested so much time into researching breeders and their pedigrees to find exactly what the want and if you are willing to put that much time and effort then you know what to expect when you pay for one. As the saying goes, "you gotta pay to play" and if someone really wants a bully then they accept the costs.I cant tell you how many breeders we visited in the past couple years. 
We werent able to have a puppy then but when we called breeders we explained that we wanted to see the puppies and where they came from as well as the parents and their pedigrees because we wanted to find the right breeder for us when we were ready to buy. Nearly every breeder was more than happy to show us their dogs and spend all the time in the world talking to us about them. Thats when you know you have a good breeder. there were some that acted like they only wanted us there to get our money and if we werent going to spend then leave. Thats exactly what we did because you could tell they were only in it for money. When we found our girl that we wanted recently she was over 1000. After a lot of talking (and a little begging on my part lol) we got him to lower her price to what we could afford. anyways i just wanted to add that to my last post.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

well first off i have nothing agains ambullys. Second i know and understand the whole wolf and how all other dogs are mixed. now everyone know how crappy the standards are for a ambully. I mean come on they can range from the size of a bulldog to the size of an american bulldog. That is not standard in my eyes. I mean you see it all day some guy has a bully who's belly is maybe 5" above the ground and then the next guy has one that is as tall as an american bulldog. Then weight can go from like 60-150 are you kidding. (Dont take the last statement as beeing the factual ambully standards please.) So yes at least most if not all other registered breeds have a pretty tight standard they follow and deviation from that is a fault. Then to the actual question what makes them worth that much. is it for the shots, food, vet visits, certs, papers (that are most likely hung as saying pit bull). I am trying to figure it out. because i know what it costs to go to the vet and get the papers and that. I am just not seeing anything worth paying much over 1,000 unless you are buying a champion blood line purple ribbon stud or pup that has a family backround of show's pulling or agility. I am just trying to figure this out. so no stabs at breeds no stabs at breeders just come out and explain it. Dont take it for what you think it is take it for the way it has just been explained. Also i would love to own a nice bully like i know quite a few people own and breed on this site.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea i own an ambully and unfortunatly i had some family issues come up and let a friend watch my dogs while i was gone and told him she is in heat do not let them get together and sure enough he let them get together and now i have pups that should be here shortly. I would call them ambullys i think most would try and pass them off as pitt bulls. No hate all love. I just wanted to know just general curiosity aight.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Personally, there are alot of factors that go into the price of my pups...

The surgical artificial insemination (alittle more than 600), 
DNA testing/profiling(50+postage),
UKC paperwork ($20+postage), 
ABKC paperwork(20+postage), 
Medical for the pups (100 each if no complications),
C-section if there are complications (500-900),
food for the pups (50) 
The time and energy it takes per pup, 8 weeks of round the clock work, socializing, cleaning, and evaluating for the potential pup owners. 6.00 an hour x 6 hours a day minimum x 56 days = 2016.00
The actual home itself has alot to do with my "commission". I could easily charge the full 2500, but I haven't and probably wouldn't. 

Doesn't really matter though because this litter im getting ready to have is probably going to only have three... one is going back to the breeder. I may keep one and the other is spoken for on a spay/nueter contract for a very low price.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if you as a buyer want to be greedy and don't want to spay or neuter your dog I have every right to be greedy and charge for the maintanance of the pup IMO.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Speaking of litters this is three years in the waitin almost and OMG i have breed Manny


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That female Mikelands too? I saw my first couple of mikelands at the bully palooza. They were definately unique dogs! I have a couple of photos if I can drum up the thread.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

No neither of these are mikeland blood both are 50edge 50gotty i will be doing a Mikeland breeding with Tyco and Black Bettie Page in the future though not to sure when this will be my first breeding in over a year and have one morre planned between Manny and Lil Bug.As of right now i dont have anything open from either litter but you never know.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eh, mikelands isn't really my cup o tea... well the dogs straight out of the kennel it's self... some of the dogs they brought were too over exagerated in the curviness of their legs for me... I do love the height and over all porportion of the dogs. I didn't completely navigate your site and look at all the dogs peds, but i did notice on the few dogs I clicked that they were mainly that line. I thought Manny looked a bit off for the mikelands line, and now I know why LMAO that must be why he's caught both sharons and my eyes. I guess I'm just a well bred RE sucker lol! 

What do the peds on this particular litter look like? I'm just curious. I have a small litter on the way and I'm probably going to be keeping one so I can't REALLY shop right at this moment lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man cute bullies going around! Hey Man got a lump on his chest or that how hes standing? Man I can wait for all these little bullies to get here!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah thats just how he is standing lol i noticed that to went out an looked at him again but he is just fine i am not that good with a camera.

Manny is off of Knock-Out X Baby Kim from WEST COAST GOTTILINE | HOME

Rukka is a Juan Gotty grand daughter with some very nice edge on her bottom side


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> if you as a buyer want to be greedy and don't want to spay or neuter your dog I have every right to be greedy and charge for the maintanance of the pup IMO.


A bit OT, but I just had a question regarding papers for dogs on a spay/neuter contract, I have seen a lot of breeders advertise that they offer discounts for dogs as pets, that have no papers. I honestly don't know a lot about UKC or ADBA registering but this sounds like a way to hang papers, saving them from a litter. Is there a way to limited register a dog like you can with the AKC, meaning they are papered, and you can trace their line, but you cannot breed and register pups? I believe in spaying and neutering, since I really can't have any pups running around lol, but I also like to have a pedigree, so I can see my dog's history. Also I would think an actual signed spay/neuter contract would be enough (if you screen your buyers carefully) since you can demand proof of altering or recover the dog if they don't hold up their end. I'm just curious as to how the whole thing works with the 2 common registries, as I have a good handle on how AKC works, but am new to the others.

edit: Also in AKC, you can sell a pup with limited registration, and then as a breeder you can file to allow full registration if the owner fulfills requirements you set out, like showing and titling a dog, can you do that with UKC/ADBA?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Here you go here is my Mikeland Male he is a beast lol and what a kisser one kiss from this and its off to the shower no matter where he kisses ya at lol!!!!!!!!!




























And i am not really sure if the ADBA or UKC does that but i will check into that for sure i think thats a great idea.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> A bit OT, but I just had a question regarding papers for dogs on a spay/neuter contract, I have seen a lot of breeders advertise that they offer discounts for dogs as pets, that have no papers. I honestly don't know a lot about UKC or ADBA registering but this sounds like a way to hang papers, saving them from a litter. Is there a way to limited register a dog like you can with the AKC, meaning they are papered, and you can trace their line, but you cannot breed and register pups? I believe in spaying and neutering, since I really can't have any pups running around lol, but I also like to have a pedigree, so I can see my dog's history. Also I would think an actual signed spay/neuter contract would be enough (if you screen your buyers carefully) since you can demand proof of altering or recover the dog if they don't hold up their end. I'm just curious as to how the whole thing works with the 2 common registries, as I have a good handle on how AKC works, but am new to the others.
> 
> edit: Also in AKC, you can sell a pup with limited registration, and then as a breeder you can file to allow full registration if the owner fulfills requirements you set out, like showing and titling a dog, can you do that with UKC/ADBA?


I learned this trick from my mom's cocker breeder  You have the contract stating that you will spay/nueter by X date... Until you provide the breeder with the paperwork from the vet who preformed the surgery the dog is considered as a co-own in which would mean that I have to sign as well on any litters registration if they were to have the pup/dog bred.. I fill in my portion of the registration certificate and give it to the buyer. If the buyer has to replace that peice of paper they have to come back to me to get it  If they fail to get the dog altered i can do as i see fit whether it is to reposses the dog or pursue it in court. Yes, like the AKC you can preform with your dog with a limited registration with the UKC. Not sure about the ADBA though. After the spay/neuter documentation is in my little paws i will then sign the dogs papers over completely into the buyers name.

That is the legitimate way of doing a spay/nueter contract with a papered dog. FYI I'm sure alot of people get scammed by shady breeders who handle it differently, but I think the papers are some of the most important parts of getting a dog... it shows you where they come from 

My moms cocker breeder also only sells the dogs with full priviledges as a co-own that way to preserve her line. She will not sign off on a litters registration unless the dog has reached it's CH title... after it reaches it's title she signs off the registration completely into the buyers name. Oh yeah, in the contract she says that you're not aloud to breed her dogs to designer dogs or a dog without AKC papers.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I learned this trick from my mom's cocker breeder  You have the contract stating that you will spay/nueter by X date... Until you provide the breeder with the paperwork from the vet who preformed the surgery the dog is considered as a co-own in which would mean that I have to sign as well on any litters registration if they were to have the pup/dog bred.. I fill in my portion of the registration certificate and give it to the buyer. If the buyer has to replace that peice of paper they have to come back to me to get it  If they fail to get the dog altered i can do as i see fit whether it is to reposses the dog or pursue it in court. Yes, like the AKC you can preform with your dog with a limited registration with the UKC. Not sure about the ADBA though. After the spay/neuter documentation is in my little paws i will then sign the dogs papers over completely into the buyers name.
> 
> That is the legitimate way of doing a spay/nueter contract with a papered dog. FYI I'm sure alot of people get scammed by shady breeders who handle it differently, but I think the papers are some of the most important parts of getting a dog... it shows you where they come from
> 
> My moms cocker breeder also only sells the dogs with full priviledges as a co-own that way to preserve her line. She will not sign off on a litters registration unless the dog has reached it's CH title... after it reaches it's title she signs off the registration completely into the buyers name.


Ok, I see, my grandmother showed and bred Siberians, but she was AKC. She always sold with limited reg on a spay/neuter contract, if the person wanted to show the dog they received limited reg pending Ch. achievement, and vet cert that it was fully tested and cleared to breed. Then she would sign over as full reg. but the dog had to be registered to her kennel name, and the pups could be registered to the owners kennel, but had to reference her, so if she was Smith kennel, the pup she sold would be Smith's Spot for example (the owners could include their kennel as well after her kennel name), and then if Jones kennel bought it, and bred it the pups would be Jones "pups' names" of Smith. This way she could easily track her line for at least 2 generations after she sold the pups.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Here you go here is my Mikeland Male he is a beast lol and what a kisser one kiss from this and its off to the shower no matter where he kisses ya at lol!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see this is a good lookin Mike dog... this is the crap they brought to the bully palooza... one of these dogs lunged at my sister who was picking up a pamphlet on the table. I think they should have brought representatives of their line like yours.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow that last pic makes the dog look like a little old man lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> Ok, I see, my grandmother showed and bred Siberians, but she was AKC. She always sold with limited reg on a spay/neuter contract, if the person wanted to show the dog they received limited reg pending Ch. achievement, and vet cert that it was fully tested and cleared to breed. Then she would sign over as full reg. but the dog had to be registered to her kennel name, and the pups could be registered to the owners kennel, but had to reference her, so if she was Smith kennel, the pup she sold would be Smith's Spot for example (the owners could include their kennel as well after her kennel name), and then if Jones kennel bought it, and bred it the pups would be Jones "pups' names" of Smith. This way she could easily track her line for at least 2 generations after she sold the pups.


everyone does it alittle different. some breeders don't want their names on dogs that aren't titled, and some breeders want their names at the front of every dogs pedigreed name.

In Indi's case, She came from Island Pride Bullies... so her name is Island Pride Bullies Indigo of IBC, and since she was taken back to Island pride for her stud service it's really Island Prides' litter so the pups will be registered with Island Pride Bullies' ________ too. I believe in giving the breeder the credit they deserve for whatever they produce. I probably could be an ass and put Indigo Bully Connection's ______, but it's just not the right thing to do. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would never in a million years pay over 1,000 for a dog no way no how ... It just wouldn't happen. Breeder's can charge what they want they have the right but they sure as hell would never get my business or convince me their pups are worth more than a grand LOL... nor does it mean their dogs are any better than a 500.00 dog just because their dogs cost 2,000 LOL . I know too many reputable breeders who breed nothing but the best these dogs are working dogs bred from the best blood and are being sold for under a grand ... It's very common practice to see American Bully breeders charging thousands of dollars for their dogs I have yet to figure out why it's such a trend with bully breeder's .. Every time I have asked an American Bully breeder this question I seem to get the run around or some BS reason to justify the cost of these litters . I don't care either way I just know I wouldn't pay that kind of money because I know I can get the cream of the crop for under a grand. To each his own...


----------



## LuvMyPittys09 (Apr 21, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i havent read thru the whole thread, i stopped at Redogs Post becuz he cuaght my attention. I love kenya with all my heart, and hell im single and have a good career i had money to throw around and if she woulda cost me 3k i may have fallen into that trap. Fortunatly for me, i lucked out and payed well below 1k
> 
> but, best belive all my mula goes to this girl. lol'
> 
> ...


I agree with "to each his own..." It's just like everything else that is bought and sold. You will always find some things that are over-priced because people are willing to pay for it. I also agree that the OP was aimed mostly at the BS BYBS who charge $5k for their pups, without putting the work into them, and without the pedigrees to back it up.

I don't agree that people who can shell out that kind of money for a pup are necessarily a better home for the pup. I mean, someone like Michael Vick can pay that much for a pup, but then it ends up being mistreated and put into fighting...

I know I definitely would not pay $5k for a dog when there are so many good dogs being killed in shelters every day....

Oh, and I also don't think the OP meant to stereotype Bully owners as all just wanting a [email protected] dog to look tough....but alot of the time, that is what the average Joe Blow who gets his $250 papered Bully from a BYB is aiming for....


----------



## BIG GEMINI KENNELS (Apr 17, 2009)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Here you go here is my Mikeland Male he is a beast lol and what a kisser one kiss from this and its off to the shower no matter where he kisses ya at lol!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a beautiful boy.....wow.....I breed larger dogs but I like him a lot.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

what are the life spans seeming to be like for your bullies. i know that is one big controversy with them. I would like to keep this going and make this an information thread so people will better understand bullies.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it all depends on the breeding, a well bred dog will have a normal life span, even the shorties. I personally know a woman who breeds English Bulldogs for conformation, and she has had 3 generations of 14+ year old dogs. So I would guess that since the short bullies have a body style so similar that they can do the same, as long as they are responsibly bred.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

athena08 said:


> what are the life spans seeming to be like for your bullies. i know that is one big controversy with them. I would like to keep this going and make this an information thread so people will better understand bullies.


 This kind of topic has already been beat to death. It seems to always make people choose sides and then get to arguing about it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

SutterCane said:


> This kind of topic has already been beat to death. It seems to always make people choose sides and then get to arguing about it.


Honestly, i own a bully and I don't even know the answer to this one... Whether or not that particular topic has been beaten to death, we still don't have an answer. Like FloorCandy says, it probably has alot to do with your breeding stock itself as to how long the dogs will live. Tua is 5 now with no signs of any health issues if that helps anyone.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

nahh no arguing needed here just getting some imput from people who breed bully's that have been doing it for a while. Please nobody argue its not needed lol.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I also have a 5 year old here in perfect health.


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

lol,aight
let me start by saying when we sell pups we are in the range of 500 - 750 dollars depending on the pups them selves.but in saying that who has the right to price someone else's litter?
surely not i therefore am a firm believer in letting someone else's buisness take care of it self,


----------

